# Help - Sweet Smelling Ferret Dilema



## Ratty Loving Monster (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I am trying to find a decent Ferret Deodorising Spray for my two stinky boys lol and I was wondering if any of you have any recommendations. I have found 3 so far but I cannot decide which one to purchase. 8 in 1 Ferret Sheen Deodorising Spray, Four Paws Ferret Deodorizing Spray and Conditioner or Pet Deodoriser by Beaphar. Please could you let me know which product you use and would recommend. I would appreaciate any help thank you x


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Are they neutered?
Un-neutered fuzzles tend to be a bit whiffy as hormones kick in and they become oily, smelly critters.

Regularly washing can have a reverse effect in that it creates MORE oil to be produced. General rule is don't bath 'em unless they really need it (poo-disaster or somesuch  )

Changing bedding regularly can keep the whiff down too.

I would never use a chemical spray around my lot, but each to their own!


----------



## Paws Dawson (Oct 22, 2010)

I think its a bit pointless using sprays on them.
Best bet is to have them neutered, clean the bedding regularly and make sure the litter tray is emptied regularly so they dont walk or roll in it.

I have tried Marshalls Bi-Odor in my ferrets water and i did think there was an improvement on general smellyness over time so maybe look into that if its a real problem after youve done the above.

Bio-odor
* 100% all natural
* Contains a patented blend of amino acids and enzymes derived from mushrooms
* Used once daily, proven to internally deodorize feces, urine, gas and bad breath
* Suppresses the putrefaction of food in the gastro intestinal tract thus reducing ammonia and urea nitrogen levels in the blood
* World's first clinically proven internal urine and feces deodorizer
* Veterinary tested and approved


----------

